# Velcro straps



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone got one on there watch. I fancy one but I do t know what style head I can get away with it on. Any one got any good pics.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wookie_66 said:


> Anyone got one on there watch. I fancy one but I do t know what style head I can get away with it on. Any one got any good pics.


 I had one of these. Still need to remove the spring bars to fit as the Velcro is too thick to thread though, otherwise it was ok.


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Your one stop shop!

https://www.gasgasbones.com/

Incredible work by a great guy!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Henryviii said:


> Your one stop shop!
> 
> https://www.gasgasbones.com/
> 
> Incredible work by a great guy!


 Aww he's shut till late July.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Henryviii said:


> Your one stop shop!
> 
> https://www.gasgasbones.com/
> 
> Incredible work by a great guy!


 They are what I was looking at but could not decide on colour or watch


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Mart said:


> Aww he's shut till late July.


 Keep an eye on the site. He's super busy as he's got a huge following...rightly so. The work he does is great 

I had one of his 6B watches for a while and wish I'd never moved it on, to be honest. Needed to at the time though, sadly.



Wookie_66 said:


> They are what I was looking at but could not decide on colour or watch


 You'll just have to go for two or more then


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

GGB is open, all.

Got my three.

Therefore, bump. Heh heh.

Anybody with a Bulova Moon Watch, these look realy good on those watches and make them a lot more visually evened out.

I did try one of his hook n loop straps which I already had from last opening phase on my bracelte version as well. It added a little more curve to the watch. No spring bar block.

Alright, then. Get em while they're hot, boys.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

JimmyUSA said:


> GGB is open, all.
> 
> Got my three.
> 
> ...


 Pics


----------

